# New Hedgehog



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, 
I got my first hedgehog today form sunshine quills, she is a sweet girl but has no name yet I am thinking Quilly or Quills. She was a little puffy and jumpy when I went to see her a few minutes ago but that is not the problem the problem is both times I have had her out she has peed and pooped on me I was expecting this but is there anything that can be done?
But other than that I just wanted to introduce myself and new friend (and don’t worry I will post pictures soon.


----------



## azyrios (Feb 2, 2009)

when you first wake her up, pick her up and hold her for a bit. When you think she has been sufficiently woken up (a few minutes before she would normally go on you) put her in the litter box in her cage. Usually she will get the message that this is her time to go to the washroom. 

This always works with vex, he gets 10 minutes of play then has to do his business before he gets to roam the house. As soon as he is in play or explorer mode he can't be bothered to find a washroom.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I also did what azyrios did.

I'd wake him up from bed, then I'd put him in his litter box. Though I'll keep returning him to his litterbox until he's done :lol: He picked up very quickly on that. Though now that he's older, I don't have to do that anymore, however, mine's a cuddler and just sleeps on me anytime I have him out. So if you have an explorer, then continue with the wake up, then litterbox, then out of cage for playtime. It will become a routine.


----------



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

when i wake DeCaf i let him roam his cage for a little to eat and go potty then i try him out... it does to trick MOST of the time!!!


----------



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

Ok ill try that but first i need to get her a litter box. I woke up to her eating but other than that i didn't hear her through the night. Ill try to take some good pictures tonight so every one can see her.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

As they get older they usually grow out of it. Dora thought we were a potty for the first month or so, then as she got older and got more bladder/bowel control and manners she stopped.


----------



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

Here are the pictures ain't she the prettiest little hedgehog?
She is sleeping on me now but earler she had quite a slimey poop i think it was caused by the little lick of a raspberry (unfortally a picture of this will be attached) any ideas on the real cause?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is so cute!!! I love the adoring look she gives the camera in the second pic. Awwww!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

As long as the poop is just a bit slimey, it should be fine. It's the moving stress that some babies have when moving to a new home. Mine had soft slimey poop for a lil while when I first got him as well. If you read through Nancy's post in health about poop, then you'll know the major warning signs to look for. But right now, it's most likely just moving stress. 

And she is just adorable ^_^


----------



## debyc08 (Dec 18, 2008)

Chase said:


> Here are the pictures ain't she the prettiest little hedgehog?
> She is sleeping on me now but earler she had quite a slimey poop i think it was caused by the little lick of a raspberry (unfortally a picture of this will be attached) any ideas on the real cause?


she is super cute but of course I would think so, she is DeCafs' sister!!!!!


----------

